# Fix to see blocked Photobucket Pictures



## Robert Porter (Aug 29, 2017)

I found these links on another forum. They install a plugin that somehow gets around the blocked pics that photobucket prevents from displaying. On this forum with the fix installed I can see most of the pics that used to just show the blocked images. Of course if the user closed or deleted their account they are still gone.

Firefox: photobucket embed fix

Chrome: photobucket embed fix

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 29, 2017)

Interesting.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 29, 2017)

I hate photo bucket for this.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 29, 2017)

I have installed that. Working.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 30, 2017)

Thanks Robert. I installed it, it says it's enabled but I still don't see Hugh's siggie


----------



## JKim (Aug 30, 2017)

Woo hoo!!! This is great! Work on my Chrome browser but the siggy is a little messed up. But I don't care... it's great to have access to all of the PB archives. Hopefully, not too many people have deleted their PB accounts.


----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 30, 2017)

fubar57 said:


> Thanks Robert. I installed it, it says it's enabled but I still don't see Hugh's siggie


I think Hugh may have deleted or closed his account, it won't work in those cases.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 30, 2017)

Nope. His siggy is still there. I can see that....


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 30, 2017)

I have it now as well. I just logged back in recently so that probably did it


----------



## Wurger (Aug 30, 2017)

Just curious how long the plugin will be working ? IMHO not too long, until the PB can find out about that.


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 30, 2017)

Yep, I'm sure this won't sit well the the PB head Bozo


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 30, 2017)

Just found this....




​...a drop of 10.3 million

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 30, 2017)

This is the result of their policy...


----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 30, 2017)

I am sure they will find a way to block it, but then the folks that built this will find a new way around it. And back and forth it goes.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 30, 2017)

Yep..


----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 30, 2017)

While it works I have been copying threads I was interested in down to my drive with the pics intact so if it goes away again at least I will have the info.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 31, 2017)

wankers.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 31, 2017)

I've not done anything to my account so should be working. However I've changed the host so should be showing for everyone now...


----------



## horseUSA (Sep 29, 2017)

Converting photobucket linked images to attachments. To avoid hotlinking issues

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 1, 2017)

Photobucket can go and stuff themselves....where the sun never shines!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 1, 2017)

Lucky13 said:


> Photobucket can go and stuff themselves....where the sun never shines!



That would be England wouldn't it?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 15, 2017)

Photobucket were heading that way for awhile; I saw them make subtle changes to their site, then slowly introduce ads that made the site nigh on unusable - to which I complained was making things very difficult, their response was, well, pay and the ads'll go away. And then bam, without warning they hijacked the internet. Ruined lots of great posts on a lot of websites. I've abandoned my account; I haven't been on Photobucket for months and won't go back.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 16, 2017)

Glad i never used it....


----------

